# Need a picture for an assignment



## dali1111 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a photo request for you all. I need a picture of a small child with a mini. A bit of background information first. I wrote an essay and now need an image to go with it. The essay topic was, "What is one of the biggest things that has ever happened to you and how did it change your life?" I wrote about the first time I saw a mini, which led me to owning minis, which led me to animal assisted therapy, which led me to choose being a special needs educational assistant as a career. I was only two years old the first time I saw a mini, and believe it or not I can remember it quite vividly, though it was eleven years after that I became a mini owner. I truly believe that I wouldn't be where I am, or who I am if it weren't for my minis. I am looking for a picture of a small child (preferably female but doesn't have to be) with a mini. It would be best if the child was standing back and looking at the mini or reaching toward the horse, not petting it or giving it a hug. This picture will only be seen by the teacher and will not be shared with the class or anyone else for privacy reasons. If anyone has any pictures I could use I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Dec 9, 2010)

here are my girls 4 and 2 and our 36 inch mini

















and my son 11 and daughter 4






I dont know if these can help but here ya go!!!! My 4 yr old is name Kristen my 2 yr old is Sydney and my son is Aaron


----------



## little lady (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is a pic...not a girl though...since I only have grandsons!


----------



## kuelinkellyville (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my Grandson At the age of 22 Months. This was his first amha show in Tulsa. He is now 5.

Danny


----------



## Relic (Dec 9, 2010)

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas Dali..


----------



## little lady (Dec 9, 2010)

kuelinkellyville said:


> This is my Grandson At the age of 22 Months. This was his first amha show in Tulsa. He is now 5.
> 
> Danny


I just LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2010)

Here is one of my 2 year old grand daughter..


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 9, 2010)

candid shots and not the best dressed kid at the time - but always thought these were cute ... she was doing her own thing and no idea Grandma was clicking away LOL .....


























actually, I re-read your post and this might be more suitable for the way you described the photo you needed:


----------



## Reble (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh they are all so sweet minis and children,

that is what I like most about these minis.


----------



## sdmini (Dec 9, 2010)

My oldest letting him sniff a flower. (Creeping Jenny lol)






Youngest and George, defiantly not a show horse but she loves him anyways.


----------



## little lady (Dec 9, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> candid shots and not the best dressed kid at the time - but always thought these were cute ... she was doing her own thing and no idea Grandma was clicking away LOL .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What treasured memories!!!!!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 10, 2010)

I am just loving the pictures!!! Keep them coming!!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 10, 2010)

kuelinkellyville said:


> This is my Grandson At the age of 22 Months. This was his first amha show in Tulsa. He is now 5.
> 
> Danny


This is so cute!!! It's amazing how gentle mini's can be


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Dec 10, 2010)

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> candid shots and not the best dressed kid at the time - but always thought these were cute ... she was doing her own thing and no idea Grandma was clicking away LOL .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love all your pictures!!!!!!


----------



## dali1111 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone for all of the wonderful pictures. There are many I could use but I have decided to use this one. 



WhiteTailsMinis said:


>


In my essay I talk about my connection with my minis and from this picture it looks like this adorable little girl is connecting with the foal. It also works well because I talk about how the first minis I ever saw were a mare and foal.



Relic said:


> Hope you have a wonderful Christmas Dali..


Thanks Dawn. I hope the horses are all doing well. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 12, 2010)

I see you've already chosen a picture but here's some cute pics that I thought I'd share.....


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2010)

So glad we could help. love the picture you have chosen.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Dec 12, 2010)

And some more...


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Dec 12, 2010)

dali1111 said:


> Thank you so much everyone for all of the wonderful pictures. There are many I could use but I have decided to use this one.
> 
> In my essay I talk about my connection with my minis and from this picture it looks like this adorable little girl is connecting with the foal. It also works well because I talk about how the first minis I ever saw were a mare and foal.
> 
> .


Thanks everyone for your wonderful comments on the photos of the grandbaby - glad you liked them. All the photos everyone submitted were wonderful and all made me smile. What better thing than minis and children?

Dani - I hope you get an A plus on your assignement - glad we could help.


----------

